# Grouchy at night?



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunny has had this odd behavior, even when he was a teen. Around 8 o'clock everynight, Sunny turns into a vampire. I call it that becuase he seems blood thirsty at this time. If you even walk by his cage he squawks at you. If you stand there and talk to him, he come up with his little beak open, making his awful squawking noises and hissing. He also bites harder then usual. We call this time period his "grouchy hour." In the morning he is the opposite: he chirps like crazy, cat calling to everybody and acting as cute as can be. Does anybody else notice some odd grouchy-ness in their birds??


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine get grouchy when they're sleepy..what time is his bed time?


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm...my mom puts a cover over his cage at around 9 o'clock at night. He takes naps during the say some times too. Its hard to tell if hes getting enough sleep though.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They should be getting a 10-12 hours of straight sleep (naps don't count). Try covering him half an hour or an hour earlier depending on what time he wakes up on a normal day. That should help some.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like once 8pm hits he is telling you I am tired leave me alone  I agree with Aly try covering him earlier.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

What time does he get up in the morning?


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

My mom gets up at about 5 in the morning...I dont know if sunny sleeps through her making herself breakfast, but when I wake up at about 8:30 his cage is still covered. 
It may be hard for Sunny to sleep being that his cage is in the family room, were all the commotion really is. We all hit the hay at ten, and we always leave our stove light on for a little night light for Sunny. We still have our christmas lights up, so thats a little light too. Sunny has had a night fright before, so we leave some small lights on for him.
I will have to put the blanket over his cage a little earlier then usual to test if he is getting enough sleep.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup- that sounds like it'll do the trick...


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope it does! Its not nice to be yelled at by your own bird...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mossybird said:


> I hope it does! Its not nice to be yelled at by your own bird...


lol- I know the feeling. My budgies esspecially never fail to remind me when it's bedtime.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike gets really grumpy when he is tired too


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, last night i tried my experiment but my mom wouldnt let me. When Sunny gets grumpy hes a pain to put back into his cage. He sits atop of it on his little rope toys and wont budge. It seems he is better behaved when he is away from his cage. If you try to pick him up while he is on it, he will put you through a big game of cat and mouse. He refuses to step up and once he gets sick of that he just zooms across the room and crashes into the christmas tree. In a different room he is polite and steps up without a problem. That is another issue we have with him...besides his grumpiness and stubborn attitude, he's a very nice cockatiel.
Anyways, back to the experiment. I woke up at 8 this morning and found his blanket over his cage. He was awake and happy to see me. He wasnt grumpy, but put me through one of his chase games again later on.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Why wouldn't your mum let you cover him earlier? If he's in his cage at that time anyway, it shouldn't matter .... :huh:


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

I really dont know. She just didnt want me messing with him I guess. I asked her the same question... you know how parents can be sometimes...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Maybe explain to her or show her this thread.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes I agree, maybe print this thread out for her to see. Tell her how important it is that he gets his 10-12 hours of sleep, and that he won't be grumpy at eight if you cover him then.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would show her the thread as well


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

I plan on doing that. At the momment she is taking my brother to a sleep over thing.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

And maybe also do a quick internet search for articles on bird sleeping to back up you and this thread, sometimes parents may not belive something they read from a bunch of people on a bird forum and want to see an article written about it.


----------

